# Is day 11 too early for egg collection?



## goonie4life (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey all,

We are on our second round of ivf and i was told at a scan yesterday that depending on a scan tomorrow we may be having egg collection on saturday (which is day 11)  

As of yesterday alot of my follies were around 11/12 size
does this sound too soon? 
The doctor said monday may be too late...
Anyone else had an early egg collection?
Thanks xxx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

ive done 3 cycles up to now and stimming is anything from 9 days to about 15 days so if you have your  hcg on the 9th day day 11 would be your egg collection day.most people get hung up about follicle size but some of the best eggs are in smaller than larger follicles.a large follicle could contain an immature egg though most clinics  do go by follicles 16-23 in size which mine does.a large follicle could just contain fluid and no egg/immature egg. My first 2 goes i had good size follicles and ended up w ith a lot of immature eggs.This time however I had really high oestrogen levels (i couldnt have a fresh transfer) massive size follicles but many small ones also.I had to coast for a few days so the bigger
follicles died off and the little ones grew a bit. anyway i had the best cycle for me cos i got 11 eggs 8 mature 5 fertilised all 5 were above 8 cells so were frozen.Speak to your clinic cos they know best


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I wouldn't worry so long as they are happy with the numbers and size then it'll be fine.  Have faith in your clinic (I know it's hard) I'm sure they are acting in your best interests! 



Axxx


----------



## goonie4life (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot ladies 
i spoke with the doctor today and she pretty much said just what Iconn said, this is my second time, last time it was all over the place so i just wanted to see what the average was really...
It was good news though, everything seems to be going well and egg collection is set for Saturday! x


----------

